# Demos (7 or 8)



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

What do you guys who own Demos use either one for primarily and what kind of riding is more appropriate for either one?


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

7 = Freeride
8 = Downhill 

I use my Demo 7 for everything from short climbs/trail rides to any trail in Whistler.
Single crown Totem handles it all, the bike pedals better than one would think. Mine only weighs in at 38 lbs.

Demo 8's are more travel and dual crown fork friendly. There's no reason anyone should be pedaling that beast UP anything. It's a downhill/shuttle rig.

What type of riding will you be doing with is the question to ask yourself...

Either one will be the sickest thing you've ever rode :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

snow-man said:


> 7 = Freeride
> 8 = Downhill
> 
> I use my Demo 7 for everything from short climbs/trail rides to any trail in Whistler.
> ...


I second that. I've got the 7, I've spent a little time on the 8. The 7 will do just about anything but it wouldn't be my choice if I was going to do any racing.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thing is, I want to do both Freeride and DH. More so than I can do now as I have outridden my Enduro SL already.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

snow-man said:


> 7 = Freeride
> 8 = Downhill
> 
> I use my Demo 7 for everything from short climbs/trail rides to any trail in Whistler.
> ...


The 7 and 8 frame are identical minus the 1.5 headtube and shorter shock. So technically, the 8 frame isn't much more of a shuttle rig than your 7 is. My Demo 8 is built very light with a Boxxer, and with Pro Pedal cranked it pedals far better than my last 6" FR bike.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

dowst said:


> The 7 and 8 frame are identical minus the 1.5 headtube and shorter shock. So technically, the 8 frame isn't much more of a shuttle rig than your 7 is. My Demo 8 is built very light with a Boxxer, and with Pro Pedal cranked it pedals far better than my last 6" FR bike.


Good to to know since when I do build up my Demo I want to be able to do a little bit of climbing as well as DH/FR


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

I just got my 09 demo 7 today. the bike rocks! goes good with my 08 enduro....but sadly I think the enduro is gettin to boot. I did swap seat posts off my enduro to the demo and it seems to feel better. was able to put the saddle back farther.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Post up some pics of that Demo 7. When I get my Demo, for funds, I will be forced to dump the Enduro. Oh well...that's how it goes I guess


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

i'll try to get pics tomorrow. but if you want to imagine till then. look at the 09 demo 71 minus the graphics with a kenda 2.5 on the front. maybe i'll have some action shots too. going riding bright and early tomorrow!!


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds good, will look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

The bikes are very similar but the frames have subtle differences in geometry, bb height and shock stroke which give them a different feel and handling characteristics. Ride both bikes if you can and choose which one is the right bike for you. For me the 7 was the right choice. Either one will be a great choice, they both rip downhill and they both suck pedaling uphill.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Would the 7 be better for big gaps or the 8?


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

They both will hit big gaps just as good it really depends on your personal style and what you are more comfortable with. I've hit 25+ gaps on my 7 and feel it could easily hit a gap twice that. It has also saved my ass more than once when I came up short.

I'm a big guy at 6'3" and 200+ lbs w/o gear. The only problem I have had with the 7 I were the rims and cassette that come on the bike, I feel that they are the weakest link. I have since upgraded to 823 hoops and a better cassette.

Here is a 7 getting some air:


----------



## xriest (Apr 16, 2007)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Post up some pics of that Demo 7. When I get my Demo, for funds, I will be forced to dump the Enduro. Oh well...that's how it goes I guess


I love my


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

both are good bikes, i dont like either of them but i know two people with demo 8's, one is a test bike built up with a nice spec and all he does is huck then the other demo is used as a AM every day but flicks a few bits of adjustment and does DH on it, as it is built up with fox talas rc2, i dont like either of them having ridden them both but i love single pivoit so the demo link isont for me


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

finally


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

sex! how do you like it?


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

thats when it was new.

here it is with 2 rides 1 wreck and decals removed (wiped off he dust though)


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

derfernerf said:


> sex! how do you like it?


i love it! its a sweet ride. cant wait to go riding again


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Camaro_Dave said:


> i love it! its a sweet ride. cant wait to go riding again


glad to hear you like it

the red look alot better in your pics than it does on the spec. website....lookin good brah :thumbsup:


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice bike. Let us know how it does after a few more rides


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

had mine since around march and i like it a lot,a tad heavy but shes getting new parts soon to shed a pound.:thumbsup: 

demo8 also has a slightly shorter toptube.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice bike Konut. At least yours comes without the ridiculous graphics.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

did someone say ridiculous graphics?!?!?!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Nice bike Konut. At least yours comes without the ridiculous graphics.


nice and subtle.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

k-stein said:


> did someone say ridiculous graphics?!?!?!


Nice bike, poor graphics. Sorry, just can't get into the Tattood theme.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Nice bike, poor graphics. Sorry, just can't get into the Tattood theme.


It has kind of grown on me. The bike rails for sure though. I have it built up with a demo 8 rear shock.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

k-stein said:


> It has kind of grown on me. The bike rails for sure though. I have it built up with a demo 8 rear shock.


does a demo 8 size shock fit then with no troubles at all.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

yup, no seat rub or anything. I havent had any problems.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a demo 8 and it is set up as my DH race bike... if you are looking for more of a FR rig the new big hit is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

gab26 said:


> They both will hit big gaps just as good it really depends on your personal style and what you are more comfortable with. I've hit 25+ gaps on my 7 and feel it could easily hit a gap twice that. It has also saved my ass more than once when I came up short.
> 
> I'm a big guy at 6'3" and 200+ lbs w/o gear. The only problem I have had with the 7 I were the rims and cassette that come on the bike, I feel that they are the weakest link. I have since upgraded to 823 hoops and a better cassette.
> 
> Here is a 7 getting some air:


Is this you? Can I get an autograph?...

demo7 looks good compared to the other noodle model's they have.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice bike. I like the wheels and spokes, they look like Matt Hunter's. Looking to do both FR/DH so I will probably go with the D8.

ps, where did you get that bash guard or is it custom?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's mine. I've gotten a Thomson layback seatpost since this picture and have been very impressed with how well it pedals for a DH bike.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

FROGMAN524 said:


> ps, where did you get that bash guard or is it custom?


Custom, but it came with the bike... I got it from a pro.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Has anybody tried large Kickers or Gaps on the D8 and do you like the flight characteristics?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Would the 7 be better for big gaps or the 8?


What sized jumps you plan on jumping? IMO the demo's won't be the best choice for any pedaling. If you wanna freeride and pedal with a specialized then the sxtrail is the ticket. But if your going to shuttle mt. elden then the demo is perfect.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

gab26 said:


> They both will hit big gaps just as good it really depends on your personal style and what you are more comfortable with. I've hit 25+ gaps on my 7 and feel it could easily hit a gap twice that. It has also saved my ass more than once when I came up short.
> 
> I'm a big guy at 6'3" and 200+ lbs w/o gear. The only problem I have had with the 7 I were the rims and cassette that come on the bike, I feel that they are the weakest link. I have since upgraded to 823 hoops and a better cassette.
> 
> Here is a 7 getting some air:


what spring weight are you running.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

^^bump 

Curious if anyone uses a D7 for racing? I'm torn between getting a dedicated race bike or keeping my beloved Demo 7 and installing a double crown fork to make it more of a race rig...new Boxxer or 40.


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep your 7 and get a longer stroke shock and double crown and you pretty much got an 8


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

My brand new Demo. Went with the 2008 due to saving $2200 and I took almost all the stock components off so part spec didn't matter. I like the 08 colors better too.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

My brand new Demo. Went with the 2008 due to saving $2200 and I took almost all the stock components off so part spec didn't matter. I like the 08 colors better too.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Curler said:


> Keep your 7 and get a longer stroke shock and double crown and you pretty much got an 8


What stroke shock? Does it change travel and geo?


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the 08 colors are way better! Nice rig.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Summit said:


> What stroke shock? Does it change travel and geo?


demo 7 uses a 8.5 x 2.5 inch sroke shock,the demo 8 uses a 8.75 x 2.75 inch stroke shock.

how much this changes the geo im not sure.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

konut said:


> demo 7 uses a 8.5 x 2.5 inch sroke shock,the demo 8 uses a 8.75 x 2.75 inch stroke shock.
> 
> how much this changes the geo im not sure.


thanks konut


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

What weight springs are you guys running on your 8's and how much do you weigh with gear? Mine's coming with a #550 and I weigh about 220. Will I need more?


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Thing is, I want to do both Freeride and DH. More so than I can do now as I have outridden my Enduro SL already.


I own both an SX Trail and a Demo 8.

If you're looking at the Demo as a second bike to use for shuttle and lift-served Freeride and DH then it's exactly what you're looking for.

If you're looking at the Demo to replace your Enduro SL, but you still want to ride all-mountain (as in, you plan on pedaling uphill at all) then the Demo is definitely not what you're looking for. Take a look at the SX Trail or Reign X for this.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

cmb2874 said:


> What weight springs are you guys running on your 8's and how much do you weigh with gear? Mine's coming with a #550 and I weigh about 220. Will I need more?


shouldn't. I'm 195 to200 and run a 450.


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

konut said:


> what spring weight are you running.


The spring rate I run is a 450. I thought it was light at first but I got used to it and only have problems on drops to flat.

The other pic above is not of me but here are a few for fun.


----------

